# A little trick



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I developed a bad habit, oftentimes when I'd complete an operation, I'd take off the safety glasses and ear muffs and just leave 'em lying somewhere around the shop. Most times I'd remember and put them back on, but there were a significant number of times I forgot them when I started the next operation, which I'd then complete without wearing ear muffs or safety glasses. Change was needed if I was going to continue my woodworking hobby, as I need both my eyes and ears to perform my day job. 

So, I've now trained mself to hang them on the machine I'm going to use next, in a position that prevents me from using the machine without moving them. I find it improves my use of those important items of safety equipment markedly. if you are not using them on every machine for every operation, maybe my idea will work for you.

Be safe,
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

"safety glasses and ear muffs"

Tape the glasses to the ear muffs with some elec.tape then you always have both at the same time..

Marc Sommerfeld has a pair that the glasses just snap on the ear muffs..
I wear glasses all the time so I don't have that error 

========




rstermer said:


> I developed a bad habit, oftentimes when I'd complete an operation, I'd take off the safety glasses and ear muffs and just leave 'em lying somewhere around the shop. Most times I'd remember and put them back on, but there were a significant number of times I forgot them when I started the next operation, which I'd then complete without wearing ear muffs or safety glasses. Change was needed if I was going to continue my woodworking hobby, as I need both my eyes and ears to perform my day job.
> 
> So, I've now trained mself to hang them on the machine I'm going to use next, in a position that prevents me from using the machine without moving them. I find it improves my use of those important items of safety equipment markedly. if you are not using them on every machine for every operation, maybe my idea will work for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

even with safety glasses, cutting things like acrylics can sling pieces into the eyes. i bought a 3 dollar face shield from hf and wear it over my glasses. for a few bucks more i could have and should have bought one with the ear muffs and face shield together.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I use ear buds and vented goggles, the only time I have issues is whe I'm also using a dust mask, I seem to fog up much faster than with safety glasses


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Do whatever it takes to to remind you to wear your safety equipment. Some people need to lose an eye before they remember to to wear safety glasses and others need to lose a thumb to remember to use a push stick on the table saw.

Remember:

*You can walk with a peg leg
You can chew with false teeth
But you CAN'T see with a glass eye*.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

It seems to me that the minimal safety set includes a full face mask, ear protection, a dust mask, a set of push sticks, possibly horizontal and vertical featherboards, and above all a clear and focused mind.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

To reduce fogging and sawdust sticking on eyeglasses, face shields, etc. I've found that wiping them with used (not new) dryer fabric softener tissues before use helps significantly. Get your wife to save some of them for you.

They also work to keep dust from sticking to the TV screen.

CharleyL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good tip Charley, thanks! Not all machines require hearing protection, but the ones that don't are few and far between. There are no machines that do not require eye protection. I hope everyone keeps extras of at least safety glasses, ear plugs and dust masks for when friends drop in.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ghidrah said:


> I use ear buds and vented goggles, the only time I have issues is whe I'm also using a dust mask, I seem to fog up much faster than with safety glasses


If you have issues with fogging, try a dustmaks with the exhaust vent in the center. I've been using these for a while now, and eye glass fogging is almost non existent.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It may be gross, but a little saliva will stop glasses from fogging as well. I learned this when I was diving many years ago. Divers use it to prevent their goggles from fogging.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Or you can pay a bunch of money for Spectramar Beris from ScubaPro. A handy spray bottle of chemical spit, right Deb?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I blame you guys for my use of safety glasses and masks. Because I want to be capable of taking pictures when I'm done. So I can show you what I built.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike a lot of divers tried different products but they always go back to good old spit. It sounded gross to me at first but after diving for a while it just becomes second nature to spit into your mask before a dive. 
I have used the same trick on safety glasses. It still works


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I used to use dust masks but, unless you have a clean shaven face, these won't seal properly. Plus, if you're like some who have to wear prescrip glasses, they tend to interfere and make your glasses uncomfortable. 

Anymore, it's a true respirator with filters. Safety goggles or a face shield.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Ken, you beat me to it. I was wondering if anyone was going to mention respiration.


----------

